# How to make twitter and facebook update together



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2010)

How to make twitter and facebook update together?Suppose if i Make an twitter update from my phone (GPRS) how to make it come in Facebook without updating FB status?Any help?


----------



## anuphostcoin (Mar 22, 2010)

You can do it by submitting the rss button of your twitter account to facebook and it's done.. Simple..


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2010)

ok.....................


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 23, 2010)

thetechfreak said:


> How to make twitter and facebook update together?Suppose if i Make an twitter update from my phone (GPRS) how to make it come in Facebook without updating FB status?Any help?


There is a official Twitter app on Facebook which can be used to update Facebook status almost simultaneously after a tweet. If you want some specified tweets to appear on Facebook status, you can use 'Selective Tweets' app on Facebook. Just add #fb hashtag to your tweet and voila, it'll appear on Facebook status but tweets without that tag won't. I personally use the latter.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks....lemme try...

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------

It's working.........thanks a very lot


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 23, 2010)

thetechfreak said:


> Thanks....lemme try...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------
> 
> It's working.........thanks a very lot


You're welcome!


----------

